# G220'd and Painted calipers



## shaneTT (Feb 19, 2007)

spent a few long days on my TT, been meaning to do it since buying it. Bought a Maguiars G220 polisher with menzerna pads and polishes. First time i ever used one. very happy with the results. ALso had all the wheels off to give the arches a proper clean and painted the calipers red. looks lovely!!!
Take a look-



























































































Ta, Shane


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Looks nice dude, well worth the effort. I was looking at the Megs 220 the other day, our Polo needs a damn good machine polish!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice mate what is the G220 like to use :?:


----------



## shaneTT (Feb 19, 2007)

I was expecting it to be hard to use but was surprised at it being quite easy. Was a bit worried about putting it straight onto the TT incase of damaging the paint etc. i was considering using it on an older car first. But my bro that works for a body shop showed me how to use it on his own car first. So i then cracked on with mine, very pleased with the results, does your arms in a bit when using it on the faster settings. 
Set yourself out a good day or 2 if you plan on doing the whole car, taken me 2 days to clay bar, then with the G220 did 3 coats, (power gloss, Intensive polish, final finish).

I would strongly advice buying one if you enjoy detailing! especially if u have bad swirl marks or paint defects!

Shane


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

looks good shane, im in the process of doing a 3 stage meguires on my TT and it really hard work.


----------



## sirmattylad (Feb 6, 2009)

Looking good. What paint did you use on the calipers cos thinking of doing the same. 8)


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

good job mate, some nice pics.


----------



## DunnersTT (Jul 3, 2008)

Look Great 

Where is the best place to get a G220 from? I've been thinking of getting one for ages....


----------



## sirmattylad (Feb 6, 2009)

Ave you been on www.cleanyourcar.co.uk 
It's like detailing heaven! All I want is a blank cheque to get everything I want! The kestrel is another well recommended da polisher at a fraction of the price. Check out some of the post on show and shine forum. 
Hope this helps. 8)


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

did you do any paint correction ?


----------

